# Gravel or Sand



## rjgreen3 (May 2, 2014)

I have only been keeping mbuna's for a little while; however when watching video's on "You Tube" I notice most if not all tanks are using sand. Should I be using sand instead of gravel and if so what kind? The guy who got me into cichlids told me to use gravel. :-?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sand is great for cichlids. Fish will sift through it all day looking for bits of food, as they do in the wild. Many species move sand around to construct breeding pits and establish territories. It definitely looks more natural. Waste will collect on the surface, and not fall into the cracks as with gravel.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Sand is a bit easier to maintain, as there is less detritus that gets stuck deep down in the sand bed.

Many people here will recommend pool filter sand, as it requires little to no rinsing before adding to a tank. Another benefit of PFS is the cost, a 50lb bag was 10-15 bucks last time I needed one.

Tanks can be kept successfully with either.


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 18, 2014)

Sand just got rid of my gravel and replaced with sand a lot better, :fish:


----------



## rjgreen3 (May 2, 2014)

How much sand will I need for my 55 gal tank?


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't think you need any deeper than one inch of sand. For the footprint or your 55, a 50 lb bag of PFS should be plenty


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

1" is good. I fill to the tank trim. Since you have mbuna, there should be plenty of rock in the tank. Place your rockwork down and then fill with sand. As boomer said, 50 lbs is plenty.


----------



## rjgreen3 (May 2, 2014)

I have plenty of rock, just understand putting it (the rock) down first.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

rjgreen3 said:


> I have plenty of rock, just understand putting it (the rock) down first.


Yep, rock down right on the bottom glass (gently) it's a lot stronger than you'd think.

Benefits of sand again.
[*]Prettier
[*]easier to clean as the poo-poo sits on top as opposed to slipping through the gravel
[*]cichlids LOVE it
[*]and correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the cichlids like to flush their gills out with the sand?

Don't mind my uninspired rock work here, but enjoy the sand


----------



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

So I know I'm in the minority, but I prefer gravel.

I've only had a small 5 gallon tank with sand, the rest have been with gravel, but I just feel like the sand goes everywhere when I clean it and harder to see what I'm doing or if I'm going to suck up a small fish. I've also read some concerns about sand getting into the filter mechanics (not sure how common that is or if it varies by filter type). I think it also shows the dirt more (good for cleaning, not so much for looking). Also this is an infrequent benefit, but if I ever want to change out the substrate or breakdown a tank, sand is just a pain to take out (and to put in too in my opinion). Then again, I don't like going to the beach that much either so maybe there's a connection! :lol:

I have a peacock/hap tank and they seem good with the gravel. I don't mind vacuming the substrate each week to get it clean. It's not much more effort in my water change routine. The fish search through it all day for food, move the gravel around to make pits, etc. Interesting behavior I've noted is you can watch them pick up the gravel and swim somewhere else to spit it out. Some times at night, I'll even hear the small sound of gravel being spit on the glass by someone who's decided to redecorate.

Again, I think I'm in the minority, but just thought I'd put out another viewpoint.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

If my only options were gravel or sand, I would choose gravel...that said, I'm in the process of switching my Malawi tank from gravel to crushed coral...don't know if I'll like it better or not, but I've always wanted to try it and the owner of a LFS gave me a great deal on a bucket she had leftover from filling her tanks.

I've tried sand before...hated it...sure, the large poo sits right on top, but it's the little stuff that seeps into the sand that makes it a chore to try and clean. Also, in my experience it brings havoc down on filters if the sand gets stirred up.

Like the guy above me said, I'm in the minority for choosing gravel over sand...you can try and make your tank as natural as possible, but at the end of the day we're still keeping fish in a glass box...choose what you think will look best. YMMV.


----------



## rjgreen3 (May 2, 2014)

Thanx for all of the replies. I decided to stick with the gravel...seems to be a little easier to maintain.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I think you would like the sand, I had the same mentality with gravel and once I switched over one tank, I loved it!! Then I did all my tanks with sand.

Sand is much better all around and is better for the fish.


----------



## InfamousAquatics (Jun 24, 2014)

I really think its a aesthetic preference to use sand. Atleast its mine.


----------

